# do probiotics get passed through breastmilk?



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder... because isn't it true that only nutrients are passed through breastmilk or should I say bloodstream then to breastmilk... if this true, then why are we worried about eating or not eating broccoli or other gassy or spicy foods while breastfeeding? I am confused...

if I take probiotics - will my baby benefit from them? will he get the probiotics _I_ take?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know the answer to the probiotic question. I _thought_ that bacteria didn't pass into breastmilk, but I'm not sure about lactobacillus etc.

Small proteins, fats, and other chemical compounds do pass into breastmilk - which is why breastmilk can look and taste different depending on mom and mom's diet.

I look forward to learning more about the probiotics


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

oh then I see the relation with some foods and their chemical compounds causing gas.

anyone knows about probiotics?


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

:
I'm curious too, since I've cut out dairy and my probiotics, to be on the safe side. I'd like to reintroduce them, if I can.


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm not sure how it works, but my midwife cited some study in another country that found that taking probiotics while breastfeeding decreased the likelihood of asthsma and excezma in those infants. FYI- there are plenty of "non-dairy" probiotics out there!

Here's an article from a New Zealand newspaper that reports on similar findings. I'm pretty sure my MW was citing a study from Finland or something like that!

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/health/new...ectid=10531245


----------



## ShadowLark (Aug 8, 2008)

Probiotics stay in the gut, but the good news is, they make them for babies! So if you want your baby to get some, just give her her own.
The breast milk DOES contain tons of proteins and sugars that specifically help the good guys grow in your baby's gut and keep the bad guys away, so there is that. Plus there are of course immune cells and all that.
HTH!


----------



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

THere is a special type of probiotic that does past through breastmilk. IT is called Reuteri. Nature's Way makes an very good selection and good quality reuteri.

I am taking Reuteri Pearls while pregnant, it is supposed to make excema less and help respiratory problmes and prevent asthma and stuff. Reuteri is also good for the baby too, it treats colic, according to studies. Nature's Way makes a kind that can be fed to newborns (you have to mix it with a bit of breastmilk)


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for your responses, good to know about the eczema and asthma info. I take probiotics in capsule form called Narrow and has FOS which multiplies the bacteria. I only eat an ocassional cheese but nothing else that contains cultures so I take probiotics in caps. I was asking because the day I started taking these my baby was pooping more frequently. That first day he pooped 3 times!







and he hadn't pooped in like 3 days prior that so I was wondering... I was giving him probiotics for his colic but since I been taking the probiotics myself his colic has gone for good which is shocking! thanks again, for the info


----------

